# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Most fade resistant timber for window screening

## JB1

Hi, 
I need to place some screening over my windows due to overlooking issues.  
I was considering composite  http://www.renovateforum.com/f214/co...screen-107688/ 
I'm also considering using timber for it, as it's only for screening I can use any timber. 
Now, what is the Most fade resistant timber once oiled/vanished, basically to look good with minimum work. 
I know that Cedar is very moisture resistant, but how does it fare with fading/etc. 
It would be good to use Cedar as it's a very light and easy to install.  
Buy how is cedar to refinish in future? 
Also, are there any size timber I should look at or avoid for window screens?  
65mm x 17mm seems like a popular size for screening. I can space it out with a 20mm gap (using 65mm) and still be under the 25% max transparency.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

tinted external grade plywood...CHH's Ecoply from memory

----------


## JB1

What a great idea. 
I would be cheap also, and comes in the length that I want. 
My only concern is would it warp in the sun/rain when cut to 70mm strips, even if 19mm thick? 
I wonder how the timber store would feel if I asked them to cut it for me.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> What a great idea. 
> I would be cheap also, and comes in the length that I want. 
> My only concern is would it warp in the sun/rain when cut to 70mm strips, even if 19mm thick? 
> I wonder how the timber store would feel if I asked them to cut it for me.

  Can't speak for cheap.  Ecoply is (ish) but forgot to say it is not really externally rated though it is available in H3 LOSP. Shadowclad might be a better option SHADOWclad Timber Cladding - SHADOWclad  Seen it look near new on a ten year old house in rural SA 
It can move but if it is correctly sealed with a finish that you'd have to use on any timber product and properly mounted then I can't see why it would.  
A good timber yard will cut it for you but be prepared to pay extra for the privledge.

----------

